# Racing!



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Hey all,

I know one member is into lapping. I entered a race last night and boy was that ever fun, not financially prudent but FUN! 

Here's a video: http://vimeo.com/27038043

I qualified 2nd, ended up third.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice!

I always wanted to try Calabogie on my bike but I only did Shannonvile and Shubie. Your car seems quite track worthy is it stock? Have you been tracking for awhile? I'm just learning my car this year but maybe getting coil overs and camber plates in the spring (my suspension is getting soft, and understeer is apparent)

It's not financially prudent but it's cheaper and safer than paying tickets and insurance hikes haha. It's also cheap therapy imo


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

if its the adrenaline rush you are looking for, wouldnt you consider wind surfing to be safer and cheaper?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Calabogie on a bike is dangerous IMO but in a car it's awesome. You should come out!

Ugh wind surfing? I like POWER!

I've been tracking for about 4 years, my car is not stock, but not that far off if anything I've modded in a way that makes it less reliable (added supercharger). It's a Honda it goes forever


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

ahh s2000 then? Good reliable track car

I've always loved anything motorsport and wind surfing just wouldn't do it for me. Wake boarding and Sky diving yes, but neither are really cheaper


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Yup, S2000, 40,000 track KM nothing broke.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome job!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I went to the track today but the lineup was crazy since it hasn't been open on the weekend (events like German F1) It was worth it just to see all the cars though

Hopefully I can go Monday - it's one of rare days the F1 track is connected to the 'Ring for the public (it was today as well) I imagine way less people will make it Monday


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I want to do this.

Any place near Toronto that allows these kinds of races?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Mosport, Cayuga, Shannonville that I can think of


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I did shannonville with the rx7 about 6 years ago. I was going to sign up for the motorcycle course on caliboogie but never did.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Abha said:


> I want to do this.
> 
> Any place near Toronto that allows these kinds of races?





mode3sour said:


> Mosport, Cayuga, Shannonville that I can think of


I am more than likely going to be taking part in Open Lapping on September 25th in Cayuga as part of the CSCS event. 

I think its $140, plus $20 admission fee. And you need a helmet as well.

There may be an option to pre-register, in which case I think its $120 instead of $140?

If I go for sure, I will post up a video, gauranteed.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

That's not a bad price at all

I did 5 laps of the Nordschleife + GP today. It doesn't sound like a lot but I was sweating head to toe and numb by the end. I took traction control off for the first time on the track and what a world of difference! Instead of feeling sketch whenever DSC intrudes I felt completely confident because I'm in control. Waay faster without it cutting the power every time the wheels screech

My video app screwed up and stopped recording on the F1 finish line every lap. Really disappointed cause I was killing it today. The F1 track is so much different.. so much space and speed! Never thought I could use bigger brakes until the hairpin turn right after the straightaway


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice picture, mode! I love the Canada on the license plate. ///M 

Traction control is garbage 

Coincidentally so are the new tires that I bought a few weeks ago. I miss my old ones.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Forgot to mention, we used to visit Cayuga for drag racing.

Be very careful on the track. I painfully witnessed my friend smash up his Audi A4 really bad in Shannonville into the concreate wall. He took the corner way to fast and slid.

He could not drive his car back home.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I ran another race last night and won  I guess I can retire now!

http://vimeo.com/27609016


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha what's with all those big *** spoilers when they aren't going that fast? I would thoroughly enjoy passing those

I've gotten drastically better the past few times, starting to really see how capable this car is. Hopefully my video will work next time


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

They are going pretty fast I'm just faster LOL.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

With spoilers like that, they must be fast


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

cool - I was worried around 11:20... taking that puddle to pass and then making the wet tires stuck in that right hander- awesome


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I raced the Drag Strip at Cayuga last night for the first time.

Will post a picture of my time later on.

I was only able to run a 15.397 1/4 mile at 91.98 mph.

This was at ~8psi, stock tune.

I think i need to go get a tune, no funds, though.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Went to Cayuga again last night with my friend.

I told him he was going to lose the race a week ago. He didn't believe me.

Well, here's the proof:

03 Mazdaspeed Protege vs 02 Acura RSX-S


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanksgiving on the Nordschleife! Car went into limp mode but I wasn't certain until the 3rd lap. Didn't know what the German warning light meant haha.. throttle position sensor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU6X8M25haY


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Went to Cayuga again last night with my friend.
> 
> I told him he was going to lose the race a week ago. He didn't believe me.
> 
> ...


Nice, do you have any tires on that? I had a honda that did 14.2 on motor and 13.5 on the juice, with a 2.2 60'.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Thanksgiving on the Nordschleife! Car went into limp mode but I wasn't certain until the 3rd lap. Didn't know what the German warning light meant haha.. throttle position sensor
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU6X8M25haY


Oohhh my gorsssh, you drive so fast! Feels like Grand Tirsimo! How did you get the speed guage on youtube?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jungle said:


> Oohhh my gorsssh, you drive so fast! Feels like Grand Tirsimo! How did you get the speed guage on youtube?


Is that sarcasm haha? It looks a lot slowwrr in video. The speed gauge is from an iPhone app, it can also do RPMs, gear and throttle/brake position if you connect it to the OBD


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jungle, no tires. I just have regular summers. And I would love to get wet nitrous, but I think I rather just get a new car 

Nice video, mode. It also looks less impressive in video. There's no experience like being in the car. 

Cool app, but it seems a bit off/delayed at times.

What's the app called?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It's Harry's LapTimer. Made by a German but people have loaded nearly any track now. Also works for autocross and custom tracks. It does seem delayed, I can adjust the delay in settings but haven't touched it. A real data logger costs $1000's so I'm happy. If you use GoPro the video would be stable and you can sync the data


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice race! I´m prefering more small karts!


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting thread - looks like a lot of fun - I race a bit different - there is speed and 3 turns, and only a 1 horsepower engine!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeJKMNG5XMM


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice! I usually go to a local rodeo when I'm out in Alberta for the annual exercise. My fav part though was the clowns playing poker with the charging bull


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes I have seen that too and I am pretty sure it would get your pulse racing if you were playing that game!

On a totally different note I was wondering if you would know how I could get a hold of a bottle of that Snow Phoenix scotch you mentioned in some other thread. I contacted my local liquor store and they said they can't get it ( provincial restrictions) and then I found a place in England that has it but they worried it might be confiscated by customs as it had happened to them the last time they tried shipping. Thank you.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahhhhh-woooohoooooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..

My luck is wasted,

I'm on the run somewhere....

Great song, Kim.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Kim...that scotch is available through the LCBO (not sure if your in Ontario) if you do a search for it on the wesite you can than look up which stores have it in stock nearest to you.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Oakley looks pretty quick! nice work


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

LCBO seems to say $90CAD only available from the UK? I got it for almost half that price but I was just happy to get one as people were buying every bottle they could find. I haven't opened it but I hear great reviews from connoisseurs. I've since acquired copious amounts award winning French and Italian wine for a few euros a piece, consumed only after the racing


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

I am getting the picture Mode!  Sounds like there are some very good perks to being where you are. Lucky You.


So I am wondering if I would be able to contact the LCBO and have them order me a bottle and have it shipped to Alberta? I'll check with the Sask. Prov. Liquor Board as well, I have family there and perhaps they can get it in.

Thank you.

Edited after a bit of looking....So it seems that Ontario has this scotch but not Alberta or Sask, odd? It seems I need a "friend" in ON to help me aquire a bottle of Snow Phoenix. I guess I'll drop into the Coffee Lounge and see if i can find one there ; )


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I would send you one if I could get another Kim, hope you find one. I like the Alberta country lifestyle but alcohol is more expensive there compared to other parts of Canada. But you have low taxes and cheaper gas and better steaks so it all evens out


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

*I want this.*

I want this. Same model. Same colour. Same rims. Same exhaust.

http://www.youtube.com/user/chargordon#p/a/u/2/Kdlgfe6UWtI


----------

